# Leather-Bound copies of The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings, and The Silmarillion on Etsy.



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 15, 2016)

Good evening everyone, 

I recently found a fellow on Etsy, who makes leather-bound copies of The Professor's work.

_The Silmarillion: https://www.etsy.com/listing/215525...history-book-by-jrr?ref=listing-shop-header-1_

_Illustrated Lord of the Rings (Complete Work): https://www.etsy.com/listing/245300...f-the-rings-leather?ref=listing-shop-header-1_

_The Hobbit: https://www.etsy.com/listing/214133961/the-hobbit-illustrated-book-by-jrr?ref=shop_home_active_1_

_The Lord of the Rings Recovered Book by J.R.R. Tolkien (Complete Work, non-illustrated): https://www.etsy.com/listing/228167...recovered-book-by-jrr?ref=shop_home_active_21
_
Hefty prices, I know, but there is just something about a leather-bound work by Tolkien that is just so glorious.

He also has works by C.S. Lewis!

Enjoy,
CL


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 5, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I recently found a fellow on Etsy, who makes leather-bound copies of The Professor's work.
> 
> ...



just what i was looking for thanks.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 5, 2017)

1stvermont said:


> just what i was looking for thanks.


Anytime!

CL


----------

